# Z5500 control pod making a 'tsk tsk' sound when in high volume



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2012)

It does it in beat with the bass. 

At first I thought it was picking up vibration but no, the noise seems to come from inside.

Also I hear it only when the volume is like 75%. So there's a lot of music sound and though it's audible only when I put my ears near the pod probably it's not just some soft 'tsk tsk' sound considering the rest of the noise... But if I go 2 feet away it's not audible because it gets muffled by the music.

The more bass there is, the more it happens, in beat.

Is something going to go wrong?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 20, 2012)

did you try putting it at a different position/place


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 20, 2012)

maybe the volume controller is starting to get vorn out, but u can try this try.

have ur speakers turned off and volume up and down (all the way) about 100 times see if that will fix it.

i have a friend that got this told by his uncle and that fixed his tsk tsk noises when he turned up and down the volume on his logitech speakers.


----------

